# alsa snd_hda_intel и громкость

## bobdva

ноутбук toshiba, звук встроенный на hda_intel

```

 # lsmod | grep snd

snd_hda_intel          20812  0

snd_hda_codec_si3054     2988  1

snd_hda_codec_realtek   161915  1

snd_hda_codec          72941  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_pcm                65545  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              16235  1 snd_pcm

snd                    47428  6 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               5618  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          6337  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

# grep -v "#" /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

```

ругулятор громкости Master/PCM через alsamixer никак не влияет на громкость звука, запись микрофона очень тихая.

Пытался колдовать с ~/.asoundrc - но без полного удовлетворения - то звук вообще громкий, но не в наушниках

Буду признателен за совет в решении проблемы

----------

## TigerJr

Может лучше OSS попробовать, а не alsa?

----------

